# Pickeral Creek



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

The drawing results for the Pickeral Creek opener are posted. I got unit 17. Anyone ever hunt this unit? Any advice about the area would be appreciated.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

its been a while since ive hunted there. I think 17 is the main marsh on the SE side. If so, I think there is less water there than others - as far as surface area. Try to get a map and give me an idea of where the zone is and I can probably tell you a lot more. Im sure Ive hunted every zone there over the years. I use to favor 1,2,3, boggy (42-44 i think) 26 and 24. They all can be good at the right time. 

At any rate, if you have the opener, you are sure to see and have shots at ducks. Theres a good chance Ill be layout hunting the bay just north of you, so miss a couple birds and send them N


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

17 is right in the middle of the main marsh,and the second unit off of rt 2. good luck and stick it out till noon. seen a few flocks drop in from nowhere to 17 ,even on a sunny day.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

ErieAngler..You had to bring back memories...I used to Shoot the Bay from a layout boat years ago..It has alway's been the most exciting times on the Waterfowl Water that I ever had...A guy named George from Maple Heights had a Single man layout boat that we used in the North End of the Bay just off the Electric House ...I can still see the Ducks make there swing and set there wings to come in to the deeks..WOW Thank's for the Reminder...JIM....CL....He also had a two man but we only used it one time At Presque Isle for Bluebills, That was fast and fun...JIM...


----------

